# A present for my wife



## jackrat (Oct 18, 2011)

This morning I went and got a new ATV for my wife. It's a Honda 420 Rancher. I love this thing! Bring on the mud!


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 18, 2011)

NICE! That is a much better gift than the vacuum cleaner & squeegee I gave mine!  JK!


----------



## DesertGrandma (Oct 18, 2011)

Now is this gift for your wife or for you??? hahahaha


----------



## Candy (Oct 18, 2011)

Are you sure this is a gift for your wife?  Looks like fun.


----------



## jackrat (Oct 18, 2011)

LOL No,it's totally for her. Although I do love the way it rides,I have a beast of my own.


----------



## african cake queen (Oct 18, 2011)

hi, i think thats a great present. nice job. lindy


----------



## exoticsdr (Oct 18, 2011)

You romantic SOB...better shower and comb your hair tonight!!! hahaha


----------



## lynnedit (Oct 18, 2011)

And brush your teeth


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Oct 19, 2011)

I WOULD LIKE ONE, PLEASEEEEEEEEE!!!

This would be amazing at the yard! Hehe.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 19, 2011)

Love it, congrats!


----------

